# The RAILGON is done!



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well,
Here she is! Between waiting for all the rainy humid weather to break and doing a million other things I managed to put it all together.
Tha masking off of the yellow sure was a pain in the a$$......but I'm very happy with my finished product.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks Great!

Now where are the progress photo's and parts list so we can follow your lead


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job looks realy good. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint job! That looks great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

very nicly detailed..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.... i like it....


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure looks like the real thing....excellent workmanship.

Gary


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb. Kinda makes mine look toyish








Rod


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Super, looks real nice work

Chuckger


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

You know its good when the HO guys accuse you of posting a prototype photo (I saw it on MFCL this morning). What did you use for the AB components?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Brian. Fantastic job as usual...


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice work Brian - dang fine!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I didn't take progress pictures....it's pretty much a straight forward styrene scratchbuild....piece by piece, bit by bit. I made some scale drawings to work from but decided I needed to use standard styrene strips so I used the closest sizes I could from Evergreen and Plastruct.

Burl: The underbody parts are LGB air tank and brake cylinder taken from one of thier ore cars. The brake valve and slack adjuster are nice resin castings from a gentleman who wears a HH ninja mask








The rivets and grabiron eyelets (NBW) are Tichy Train Group parts. The brakewheel is from USA Trains Centerflow hopper car (called the parts dept and bought a few). The handbrake housing is from Prescision Scale.
The trucks are also from USA Trains centerflow hopper....it's thier 100 ton modern roller bearing die-cast trucks....great for adding a lot of weight. If need be I'll glue a sheet of steel to the floor inside but so far it seems to track pretty well without it.

Stan: I assume you recognize the yellow decals....I had you do these a couple years ago in anticipation of getting around to building one. As usual they went on great!

I took some pix after I had most of it assembled but not painted. 
I hope these help.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Aye-carumba! How did you shrink a 1:1 railgon to fit on your work bench??!! I just wanted to get the grabs and brake wheel on mine...thats incredible...so where did all the break rigging parts come from? Keep forgetting to call USAT about brake wheels (I'm better at the order online thing) wish Ozark would develop a nice modern 1:29 brake wheel. 

Did I ask how you shrunk a 1:1 railgon to fit on your workbench?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work! Paintjob is also great. And from the pic you have a hard time telling if it is a model or a real one.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok the one part I forgot to ask about was the stirrup steps...and in general all the parts that seem to be made from brass strip. I was hoping to find a supplier for 1/16" brass stip but have come up empty - any suggestions? 

Did I ask how you shrunk a 1:1 railgon to fit on your workbench? 

(Ok I'll stop.. I assume my point has been made - great job...just fantastic!!!)


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again guys,

Frank,

*"Ok the one part I forgot to ask about was the stirrup steps"*

The stirrup steps actually didn't start as flat stock.......Once again I learned a great trick from that masked man (Burl).

Buy brass tube in 1/16 dia. and hammer it flat....then bend it. This is actually a lot more flexible (and less brittle) than strip stock. I learned that part on my own









I know Burl uses copper but I couldn't find that, but my local Hobby store has lots of brass. One thing to note....don't hammer the crap out of it, just enough to flatten it...otherwise you get uneven widths/thicknesses.....that's a lesson I learned myself







.....now I just tap and move and tap and move until I've done more than I'll need for any given project.

*"Did I ask how you shrunk a 1:1 railgon to fit on your workbench?"* 
That's my secret.....I bought an adjustable shrink-raygun


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

RailGon themselves would do well to turn out such as you have.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian that is just amazing. Do you have the web site for prescision scale/ part number for the hand break housing? 

Again, OMG that is just too awsome!!! I'll stop drooling now--making a mess on the keyboard. 

Matt


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Matt, 
Precision Scale #9886 is a 2pk. of plastic Ajax brake wheel housing.....they are 1/32 scale so they are a tad undersize. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats great, thanks Brian. 

Matt


----------

